# post-Barlings stop off - Brogo yak camp



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

facilities = none
camping = not much there

Grap a spot ASAP! most of the bank is 45% degree if not more, there is maybe 2-3 spots to camp (if that) and if your not the first there you might miss out...once I set up camp I had three people come by and leave as the only flat grond was taken my by one man tent, basically forst in best dressed, mid week is probably best, unless your willing to walk a fai way....check out these pics


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

If it's Sunday night and beyond you should be in luck! fanstaic area! to give you some comparison the length from BMP to the govornor generals place is about as long as brogo is, at it's current depth.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Kim, just keep in mind that we had a bugger load of rain in the Bega area last weekend. I didn't hear the offical figures for Brogo but Bega got 225mm and 20 mins up the road near Cobargo got over 300mm :lol: 
The water levels at Brogo will be very high.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Brogo was at 80% when I took that photo (above), however it did drop a foot during the time I was there.....worth looking into, especially if your going to camp as access to some spots is via a 5 meter walk in knee deep mud.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWctWvMEAAC7fgAASQuW1EBEiGAA//9+gMADjENRoib0U9MjUBhMjI9DUMaNGgGTIaMRpoGmAlU8p5CjZTTRoGgABoShFNxvoA5aaSpySWLHyGB5aytUw5qB/jKp4VtWsdDbglw6kt0XaN4FcxUQIMFYmMRX6Tm8oi6lSMAVCoRnzSsXJEYANB2UX5soQtpd93JGtvmW0Kj3JoqSHcWPzCaKt73wEFloSKCtWLTpg2ugu5IbFm02pRB2ChKkDWuYnNDnjWNGWm/IZnLZQtWSiUFWKD/Rr7kPkGych9ghGzHO71GMqmQ4XFY5Z0f9G9xZnIUwEUQB33j+LuSKcKEhlq15ggA==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ugly? nah, it's one of the most beautiful spots I have had the pleasure of seeing, perhaps the pic is not the best, will look around for more. it is a beautiful area, the drive into it is also fantastic. The forest is very thick!

Looking at that graph it appears the 80% I was told was not the case when I was there.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUr5MIcAACvfgAASUqXC0gAkFAo/7/+gMADUzDQmqabCmI00DNTZQYhoRT0ZTQAAAAAaaDU9FPURptNNNT1ANAAPUCAN0pDy/eAXkFkZC0kN9EsJi1SoM1jOXqeTEnhUHOQUaX44FpfJ7OLX+plPq4cj2mUYjALIQSCZM6NQRLOgLsRWFzoQ1IayS6mINZ45Oe0rj7/aauGv4Og6ywlMFiR9LCITjWHyhiaXkKpSFjkilaoTXbOmF1oncktA50gsoKYVDCKBiweyvJNjmcAhEyt/4KxqIdnMr/xdyRThQkEr5MIc


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey mate,

It's been a little while since I've been there (maybe 12 months) but I know a brilliant spot to camp. See if this makes any sense:

1) Launch from the boat ramp just near the damn and head up river;

2) As you go up there will be a passage to your left which will open to a larger area where lots of people camp - do not go in there and continue up the river;

3) The dam is fed by those two rivers which join at a fork on the map but in reality look more like a T intersection - when you get here do not turn, instead beach your yak at the base of a small hill which should be directly infront of you, maybe slightly to the right.

4) You will often see people camp down close to the water but if you're up for a small walk up the hill, you come to a grove of trees which looks like it used to surround a property - a big flat patch of ground. There used to be a fireplace in the middle.

5) If you positon your tent right, you will wake up to a view looking back across the meandering river - magic! you will also be protected from the wind by the trees.

PS. there is even a little curtain of vines and bushes to the rear of the flat area which provides a great spot to maintain your modesty while attending to nature - Just remember watch your step though 'cause I'm sure I've not been the only one to maintain my modesty in that particular spot 

Have a great time!


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey mate,

Never been much of a fan of bass fishing so Brogo was just a stop off on the way home from the south coast or a romantic get away. There used to be a few fair amount of people in canoes and small boats just up the fork to the left as you look at the camp site though.

Have fun!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I was there in mid Jan. Took a drive from Bermi to have a look see. Didn't even put the yak in. The one bass guy there and was coming out with zip. Mind you it was probably over 40C at the time. Looked like the surface of Mars. Hope the recent rains have topped things up!

Dropped into the Brogo kayak tours place on the way out (on the left as you come towards the lake) for a look see. Followed the signs to the camping area which was very pretty although only on a small creek. Cuple of great spots to pick from. Walked around for 45mins or so with my daughter. Great spot for kids. Anyway ended up heading out without once seeing the owner of the place. There were cars there but didn't see a soul.

Anyway hope you catch a bunch.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Some more pics as promised, my camera is not the best, and the area was more green and bright than the photos let on.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

yeah stop by, even just for one night, you will be glad you did!


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

I am looking into camping from a kayak but as some of you might know i have to take my wheelchair along with me. I was thinking something like half a camshell sandpit (pic) towed behind the yak to carry my chair, swag and some light camping gear? I thought this topic would be a good place to ask any thoughts on this idea. Im going to give it a try in the future to see if it will work for me. I think it will only work for calm water tho?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Jimmyak said:


> I am looking into camping from a kayak but as some of you might know i have to take my wheelchair along with me. I was thinking something like half a camshell sandpit (pic) towed behind the yak to carry my chair, swag and some light camping gear? I thought this topic would be a good place to ask any thoughts on this idea. Im going to give it a try in the future to see if it will work for me. I think it will only work for calm water tho?


As long as it floats why not! perhaps use bricks or similar to test what weight limitations you have, also there would be a pretty strong chance of water getting inside, not sure how you would water proof that clam, one though that comes to mind is a few meters of gladwrap around it?

keep us up to date though, would love to see/hear how it works out!

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Jamie, great to see you considering this  

Depending on how collapsible your chair is, you might be better off with a screw cap drum (with an o-ring on the lid to make it waterproof).

I just found this website which sells 25L and 60L waterproof drums, that you could tow along behind you. I'd imagine you could fit a fair bit in a 60L drum! And they look like they have a large opening at the top for putting in bulkier items.

http://www.canoeingdownunder.com.au/ite ... %20Storage


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVAljlEAACJfgAASUIOAECEgHAA/79+gMACtMRTwQmmp7VNqYIwRmoNTUPSPSbU0ABoADQiZGjQNMgAANgPeYQo/ZcOB54X6CBqOeo0qKVmUB1cZjL9akcS9kGKdSwQjZ5FwkJIRrGnFQeyhEK48jUZlrAmheHzTziSIg3Dg7vvnSDeZQj0UwcPFi1ql+xFSpAnybegXKlTCK5g5m6BgppSxDG65lN+IbWllerPKUmAZiJ4KikPoZGJyVHA0FrWbsILQ8ygSKgfY5pSczYfi7kinChIKBLHKIA==


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for that Red, Squidder and Ash  . I'd love to have a try at camp/fishing from a yak, i'v been known to set up a tent in the back yard and spend the night out there in my swag just to get outside for a bit  . Always keen for a bit of a challenge.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Jimmyak said:


> Thanks for that Red, Squidder and Ash  . I'd love to have a try at camp/fishing from a yak, i'v been known to set up a tent in the back yard and spend the night out there in my swag just to get outside for a bit  . Always keen for a bit of a challenge.


Keen to join you! the original plan for my kayak was for camping and fishing trips, so i am keen to get more done and brogo was just a test for me to see if i could take all my gear, not sure when another trip is planned, Eucumbine and neapen are on the cards......but also camping trips at Mouyra airport where you can drive to the camp site and kayak from there but come back to the camp site when the fishing is over....similar to this Barlings trip which i cannot attend :evil:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Don't know what happened to my quote - Jimmyak didn't say that, Ash did!!


 :lol: yeah family does come first, I actually had a leave pass for barlings, then a family birthday cropped up, since then the birthday has been put back and the leave pass removed.......cannot win!

Next time though 

Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

YEP!!!!!, gave up .


----------

